# Auto screws



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys-got 8 boxes of auto screws that fit senco and 1box for quickdrive[plus the quickdrive head/new] Make a fair offer-


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

John is everything OK? Hope all is well.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Are you selling seperately or is it an all or none deal.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Cory--separate is fine they are 2 different species,at 50 I dont hang as much anymore/plus the economy/most builders hang their own around hear[ouch] now


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

3 months ago I would have been all over the senco's


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

ding said:


> 3 months ago I would have been all over the senco's


Make an offer --there are only 2 answers:yes:


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> Make an offer --there are only 2 answers:yes:


I would but i dont have enough sheets left to put up. maybe 2 boxes worth and i have 1 1/2 left.
where in NH are you.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

ding said:


> I would but i dont have enough sheets left to put up. maybe 2 boxes worth and i have 1 1/2 left.
> where in NH are you.


15 miles north of Keene,nh


----------

